# Outdoor hobbit (Sully) hut



## Maidens Hill Farm (Jan 18, 2019)

Well, 3 weeks later we may be done! The pics show off all of the details. We pick up Monty Chello from the rescue tomorrow, so I'm super excited. We worked so hard to create this buried hobbit house of a home, creating some natural insulation. Check it out!! Im open to advice, of course! Thanks for all the forum knowledge that inspired such an ordeal.


----------



## wellington (Jan 18, 2019)

I'm not really sure what you did here but it looks like a lot of work. 
How big is the tortoise and how big is the enclosure? 
Don't forget pics of the tort when he arrives.


----------



## Maidens Hill Farm (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Maidens Hill Farm (Jan 18, 2019)

wellington said:


> I'm not really sure what you did here but it looks like a lot of work.
> How big is the tortoise and how big is the enclosure?
> Don't forget pics of the tort when he arrives.


SORRY! hit send too soon...


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jan 18, 2019)

All it needs is a cable tv! Wow one lucky sully


----------



## Maidens Hill Farm (Jan 18, 2019)

wellington said:


> I'm not really sure what you did here but it looks like a lot of work.
> How big is the tortoise and how big is the enclosure?
> Don't forget pics of the tort when he arrives.


Monty Chello is 4 years old Sulcata. Ive been told about 20 inches (we only have seen photos). We drive to a rescue to get him tomorrow...so photos to follow. 
The enclosure is 5 1/2 by 5 and 4 foot high. He has access to his yard through sliding door.


----------



## EllieMay (Jan 18, 2019)

That’s pretty impressive!!!!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jan 18, 2019)

That's awesome!


----------



## wellington (Jan 19, 2019)

Now I get it. Fantastic job. Can't wait to see him enjoying it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 19, 2019)

You and your partner did a wonderful job! I really like it.

I would like to see a heavy duty wire heater guard, though, rather than the solid wood one. Seems like the wood is going to keep the heat up and away from tortoise level. There's a 16' long cattle panel made out of welded wire that you can cut and shape around the heater to protect it from the tortoise:


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jan 19, 2019)

Can’t wait to see your Sully exploring his new home.

You might need to add a Kane heating pad....just to provide some surface level warmth.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0161GZPCO/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

Good luck Happy Torting


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 19, 2019)

Blackdog1714 said:


> All it needs is a cable tv! Wow one lucky sully


Good one!

Lucky tort. Look forward to seeing him.

And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Tom (Jan 19, 2019)

What are the temps in there? How is it working out?


----------



## Maidens Hill Farm (Jan 19, 2019)

How critical is it for me to have the fencing lower than the ground level (bury or block along the fence line)? We haven't had time to do that yet and we are getting him today. His fence it


Yvonne G said:


> You and your partner did a wonderful job! I really like it.
> 
> I would like to see a heavy duty wire heater guard, though, rather than the solid wood one. Seems like the wood is going to keep the heat up and away from tortoise level. There's a 16' long cattle panel made out of welded wire that you can cut and shape around the heater to protect it from the tortoise:


Good advice! It is certainly warm at his level... 70 in cool spot near the door...80 other places ...and 85 in one spot tonight. However, the heater ( I believe) is running steadily so far..and its too hot in the roof area as we expected. We have a small fan circulating it, but this solution may be better. 





Tom said:


> What are the temps in there? How is it working out?


----------



## Maidens Hill Farm (Jan 19, 2019)

Maidens Hill Farm said:


> How critical is it for me to have the fencing lower than the ground level (bury or block along the fence line)? We haven't had time to do that yet and we are getting him today. His fence it
> 
> Good advice! It is certainly warm at his level... 70 in cool spot near the door...80 other places ...and 85 in one spot tonight. However, the heater ( I believe) is running steadily so far..and its too hot in the roof area as we expected. We have a small fan circulating it, but this solution may be better.






Tom said:


> What are the temps in there? How is it working out?


Hey! So, near the door (where the sliding door opening is) is 69-70 F even when it's closed, floor level is 80 , 85 in one spot (weirdly since its not under a light or next to the heater?) The higher you go , the hotter... 
We knew making it taller would leave room for this since heat rises...but I wanted to be able to get in there easily enough to clean and such. We will have some adjusting to do...perhaps Yvonne's suggestion with the grate...to make the heater not work so hard. It is also cold here right now, so I was mainly concerned with hot enough! 

One quick question...I DID NOT get a UVB since he will have access to outside on most days. The rescue was strongly suggesting I get one to be safe. Just wanted confirmation that with his size and having an outside pen- he should be okay? 

Thanks


----------



## Maidens Hill Farm (Jan 19, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> Can’t wait to see your Sully exploring his new home.
> 
> You might need to add a Kane heating pad....just to provide some surface level warmth.
> 
> ...



Thx! Those things are expensive from what I saw...but at this point we are pretty invested !


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jan 19, 2019)

Maidens Hill Farm said:


> Hey! So, near the door (where the sliding door opening is) is 69-70 F even when it's closed, floor level is 80 , 85 in one spot (weirdly since its not under a light or next to the heater?) The higher you go , the hotter...
> We knew making it taller would leave room for this since heat rises...but I wanted to be able to get in there easily enough to clean and such. We will have some adjusting to do...perhaps Yvonne's suggestion with the grate...to make the heater not work so hard. It is also cold here right now, so I was mainly concerned with hot enough!
> 
> One quick question...I DID NOT get a UVB since he will have access to outside on most days. The rescue was strongly suggesting I get one to be safe. Just wanted confirmation that with his size and having an outside pen- he should be okay?
> ...


If your tortoise has access to outside, then you don't need a UVB light.


----------



## Maidens Hill Farm (Jan 19, 2019)

Oh, BTW! Here he is! So beautiful and happy. He ate tons, peed/pooped, drank, soaked, and was put to bed in his new home. We are in love


----------



## Maidens Hill Farm (Jan 19, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> If your tortoise has access to outside, then you don't need a UVB light.


OK! Good to hear..I knew I had heard it...but wanted to hear it again. THanks


----------



## EllieMay (Jan 19, 2019)

Maidens Hill Farm said:


> Oh, BTW! Here he is! So beautiful and happy. He ate tons, peed/pooped, drank, soaked, and was put to bed in his new home. We are in love
> View attachment 262771
> View attachment 262772
> View attachment 262773



Congrats!!! This thread makes my heart happy!


----------



## Tom (Jan 20, 2019)

I agree that you do not need UV for a tortoise that lives outside.

Do keep those temps up. It is especially important that this tortoise stays warm right now with the stress of being moved to a new territory and all.

Congrats and I hope you enjoy!


----------



## faith.coopa.troopa (Jan 20, 2019)

This is great!!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jan 20, 2019)

Maidens Hill Farm said:


> Thx! Those things are expensive from what I saw...but at this point we are pretty invested !



It’s like insurance. If you get a sick Sully and have to go to a vet and pay xxx dollars, you will see the 125.00 investment in a mat plus thermostat was worth it. Kind of like - you can pay me now, or pay me a lot later!

Good luck


----------



## Maidens Hill Farm (Jan 20, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> If your tortoise has access to outside, then you don't need a UVB light.





Maro2Bear said:


> It’s like insurance. If you get a sick Sully and have to go to a vet and pay xxx dollars, you will see the 125.00 investment in a mat plus thermostat was worth it. Kind of like - you can pay me now, or pay me a lot later!
> 
> Good luck




Makes total sense! I was kinda saying that 'its expensive' jokingly since we have spent so much already. Wouldn't change it though...the hut is staying super warm now.


----------



## Maidens Hill Farm (Jan 20, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> You and your partner did a wonderful job! I really like it.
> 
> I would like to see a heavy duty wire heater guard, though, rather than the solid wood one. Seems like the wood is going to keep the heat up and away from tortoise level. There's a 16' long cattle panel made out of welded wire that you can cut and shape around the heater to protect it from the tortoise:


----------



## Maidens Hill Farm (Jan 20, 2019)

@Yvonne G ... sorry if it wasn't you..but I swear I saw a response about whether or not I need to secure under the fence line... 
I'm having trouble navigating this page. Had you written something about that? or was I dreaming..haha


----------



## Maidens Hill Farm (Jan 20, 2019)

Tom said:


> I agree that you do not need UV for a tortoise that lives outside.
> 
> Do keep those temps up. It is especially important that this tortoise stays warm right now with the stress of being moved to a new territory and all.
> 
> Congrats and I hope you enjoy!



TOM.. we are enjoying him so much! So, when I went to see him this am... he was lifted up on the door, such that he kinda plopped out when I opened it. This is the cool spot in the house. It was reading 75. The other spots were 80 and 85. I gather he was hot? He also weirdly seems more 'alive' and active when I put him out in the chilly air for a quick walk this morning. (Im talking 5 minutes at 50 degrees in the sunshine) or hand feeding him on a tile floor. He strolled around his yard eating at peace. I didn't want him to get cold. He had a soak with steam again, for good measure. My question is... do they ever become accustomed to being at lower temps? I know the rescue was keeping him at 70..which we discussed in another thread (being suspect). anyway...in a nut shell...he doesn't seem to like the 80+ spots in the home. am I missing something


----------



## Chasen (Jan 21, 2019)

Congrats! That's an amazing build!


----------



## scorey (Jan 23, 2019)

You guys have done a lot of work for your Sulcata, and I commend you for that. Having a construction background, and years of experience with turtles and tortoises, I am offering some advise. The insulation in the door and front wall is backwards, and should of been stapled to the studs. The paper backing acts as a vapor barrier and should be to the warm side. The whole enclosure, being heated needs a vapor barrier on the inside. Without it when the cold air and warn air meet it will create condensation, and that will all end up in the enclosure, creating a high humidity level. Not good for Sulcatas!! I also agree with someones comment about removing the plywood form the oil filled radiant heater, and installing an open metal cage around it, so the heat can radiate through it rather than going up. this way the tortoise can regulate it body temp. by moving closer, or staying away from the heater.


----------



## Maidens Hill Farm (Jan 23, 2019)

scorey said:


> You guys have done a lot of work for your Sulcata, and I commend you for that. Having a construction background, and years of experience with turtles and tortoises, I am offering some advise. The insulation in the door and front wall is backwards, and should of been stapled to the studs. The paper backing acts as a vapor barrier and should be to the warm side. The whole enclosure, being heated needs a vapor barrier on the inside. Without it when the cold air and warn air meet it will create condensation, and that will all end up in the enclosure, creating a high humidity level. Not good for Sulcatas!! I also agree with someones comment about removing the plywood form the oil filled radiant heater, and installing an open metal cage around it, so the heat can radiate through it rather than going up. this way the tortoise can regulate it body temp. by moving closer, or staying away from the heater.[/QUOTE
> 
> Hey there! Thanks for the post. A quick question... what percentage of humidity is ok
> Or should be maintained. I was, perhaps falsely, under the impression we needed to be sure his substrate and lifestyle was not
> ...


----------



## Maidens Hill Farm (Jan 23, 2019)

Ps. Haven’t made a humid hide yet either... in his house. Any suggestions for matrial for a 20” guy.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Jan 23, 2019)

scorey said:


> You guys have done a lot of work for your Sulcata, and I commend you for that. Having a construction background, and years of experience with turtles and tortoises, I am offering some advise. The insulation in the door and front wall is backwards, and should of been stapled to the studs. The paper backing acts as a vapor barrier and should be to the warm side. The whole enclosure, being heated needs a vapor barrier on the inside. Without it when the cold air and warn air meet it will create condensation, and that will all end up in the enclosure, creating a high humidity level. Not good for Sulcatas!! I also agree with someones comment about removing the plywood form the oil filled radiant heater, and installing an open metal cage around it, so the heat can radiate through it rather than going up. this way the tortoise can regulate it body temp. by moving closer, or staying away from the heater.


High humidity will not hurt a salcata as long as the temps are right. Salcatas are not desert torts.


----------



## DancesWithDinosaurs (Jan 23, 2019)

Maidens Hill Farm said:


> View attachment 262676
> View attachment 262677
> View attachment 262679
> View attachment 262680
> ...


Really sweet pictures! I hope you will post more of the final product! Cheers


----------



## DancesWithDinosaurs (Jan 23, 2019)

Really sweet pictures! I hope you will post more photos of the final product! Cheers


----------



## shellcior (Jan 24, 2019)

Awww...these pics remind me of my Tank when he was a young lad. So cute! Just a suggestion, I have a wireless fish eye (360 degree) camera in Tank's building. I can check on him when it's cold/wet to make sure he is where he needs to be. Also, I have a thermometer with a display in the house to ensure the temp is where it needs to be. This gives me a LOT of peace of mind.


----------



## Lyric (Jan 24, 2019)

YlY have one handsome sulcata there! The work that you all did is phenomenal. What is your outdoor water source for him?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 24, 2019)

wow fantastic build!


----------



## AZtortMom (Jan 24, 2019)

Great job! [emoji851]


----------



## Lyric (Jan 24, 2019)

Lyric said:


> YlY have one handsome sulcata there! The work that you all did is phenomenal. What is your outdoor water source for him?


LOL! That was supposed to be You not YIY!


----------



## Maidens Hill Farm (Jan 25, 2019)

shellcior said:


> Awww...these pics remind me of my Tank when he was a young lad. So cute! Just a suggestion, I have a wireless fish eye (360 degree) camera in Tank's building. I can check on him when it's cold/wet to make sure he is where he needs to be. Also, I have a thermometer with a display in the house to ensure the temp is where it needs to be. This gives me a LOT of peace of mind.





You read my mind! I went on to ask about suggestions for spy works...I would like to see in his hut from the house. If you like yours...what brand is it/ price. also, I was going to look into apps that I can check the temps when Im not home. He wants to be out when its really too cod for him. Did your guy do this...do they self regulate (meaning, will he go in the house when he is cold?)


----------



## Maidens Hill Farm (Jan 25, 2019)

Lyric said:


> YlY have one handsome sulcata there! The work that you all did is phenomenal. What is your outdoor water source for him?


Hey there! So, right now we are in Virginia..and its been super rainy and the temps vary. Chello can go out when its sunny and warm enough. (I'm still waiting to hear people's opinions about whether they will go inside when they need to or if I need to regulate. He wants to go out for hours, even if 45 degree/sunny weather). 

anyway, we haven't built a shallow pond (baby pool type thing) outside yet. I want to wait until spring when its warm. For now, I have a large cat box in his hut. So far, he uses it as a littler box! Im open to suggestions to how to make a nice shallow pool that can be cleaned. Cheers


----------



## shellcior (Feb 18, 2019)

Sorry, I just saw your message. In case you were still wanting to know, here is the link on Amazon to the camera. It was under $60. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07GJ9BGJW/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

It's great as it the mount is on the ceiling of the shed but I can easily pull it off of the mount as it is held on by a magnate. I used the camera to watch some baby redfoots hatching while at Christmas with the family. We all watched off and on all during that day! So far I have had NO problems.


----------



## Lyric (Feb 19, 2019)

Maidens Hill Farm said:


> View attachment 262676
> View attachment 262677
> View attachment 262679
> View attachment 262680
> ...


It looks like Monty is blessed to have really great tortoise parents. Phenomenal amount of work that you all did! I saw the other threads about maintaining temperature for him. What is his water source?
What will his water source be?


----------



## Sleppo (Mar 8, 2019)

So cool, thanks for rescuing this guy/gal!


----------



## Tom (May 1, 2019)

Maidens Hill Farm said:


> Hey there! So, right now we are in Virginia..and its been super rainy and the temps vary. Chello can go out when its sunny and warm enough. (I'm still waiting to hear people's opinions about whether they will go inside when they need to or if I need to regulate. He wants to go out for hours, even if 45 degree/sunny weather).


In some cases, some of the time, they figure out how to go in and out to stay warm, but sometimes they don't. They don't like to be cooped up in a small area all day. They need to get out and stretch their legs. A lot. Where they come from, the temperature is correct all day every day. There is no cold to deal with, so they don't have a mechanism that says, "You are too cold. Go back to the warm spot." Because of the extreme heat in Sub Saharan Africa, the DO have a mechanism that says, "Its too hot! Get underground before you cook!" You'll see the latter in summer. They will often use our man-made above ground shelters as "burrows", but not always. What happens is their urge to roam around, explore, forage, and be a sulcata over rides their need to be warm. They will stay out and get too cold, and sometimes park in a corner or under a bush. If left there long enough, they can get sick or die. They don't understand the concept of "go to this other place for warmth because it is not going to warm up here where you are..." In Africa, wherever they end up is always going to be warm enough.

This is the dilemma of keeping them in colder climates. That warm house is great for night time, but they need a warm world to run around in all day long. How do you provide that when there is snow outside? I don't have the answer. The only solution I see is to build a big heated warehouse with lighting and heated floors, and put in a back up generator for those winter storms that knock the power out. They can't live in a small heated night box all the time, but its too cold for them to be outside for 9 months a year in some places here in the US. What to do?


----------



## Markw84 (May 1, 2019)

Tom said:


> In some cases, some of the time, they figure out how to go in and out to stay warm, but sometimes they don't. They don't like to be cooped up in a small area all day. They need to get out and stretch their legs. A lot. Where they come from, the temperature is correct all day every day. There is no cold to deal with, so they don't have a mechanism that says, "You are too cold. Go back to the warm spot." Because of the extreme heat in Sub Saharan Africa, the DO have a mechanism that says, "Its too hot! Get underground before you cook!" You'll see the latter in summer. They will often use our man-made above ground shelters as "burrows", but not always. What happens is their urge to roam around, explore, forage, and be a sulcata over rides their need to be warm. They will stay out and get too cold, and sometimes park in a corner or under a bush. If left there long enough, they can get sick or die. They don't understand the concept of "go to this other place for warmth because it is not going to warm up here where you are..." In Africa, wherever they end up is always going to be warm enough.
> 
> This is the dilemma of keeping them in colder climates. That warm house is great for night time, but they need a warm world to run around in all day long. How do you provide that when there is snow outside? I don't have the answer. The only solution I see is to build a big heated warehouse with lighting and heated floors, and put in a back up generator for those winter storms that knock the power out. They can't live in a small heated night box all the time, but its too cold for them to be outside for 9 months a year in some places here in the US. What to do?



I will add to this that Sulcatas and other tropical tortoises do not "know to come in from the cold" They "know" that to moderate temperature extremes, they need to go into their burrow, or shelter in a crevice, under an overhanging rock, or thick bush cover. They have lived "knowing" the ground is their friend. In these places of cover, the temperature will be right about 80° year round. IF too cold - the protected area will protect and warm them. If too hot - the protected area will cool them. Their form - with a flat bottom - is made to take advantage of the stable ground temperatures.

When we put one of them in the US, or most any temperate area where we keep tortoises, they don't know that the secure hiding spots are not warm. They never experience that. SO they push into a corner, or into their burrow. They will push under something or into a corner. Under a bush, etc, etc. Some dark secure place as they "know" that is where the conditions are right for them. But they are wrong in these foreign places where ground temps can often be 50°-60°. They sit there waiting to let the ground temps warm them, but it never happens. Their slowed metabolism slows even further, and they can just sit. It makes no sense to them to "go and find a warm night box". They can and do learn to see their night box as their burrow. They can learn this quite quickly and the habit of retreating to their burrow will become very strong. But while away from their "burrow" if they become too cold, or too hot, they often will rely on instinct and find a nearby hide in a corner or under a bush to regain their normal body heat to allow them to then continue back to their burrow. They don't "know" that that spot is cold. It is never cold in their hides where they evolved. This is a big danger in our cooler climates.


----------



## DancesWithDinosaurs (May 1, 2019)

Maidens Hill Farm said:


> View attachment 262687
> View attachment 262688
> View attachment 262689
> View attachment 262690
> ...


SPECTACULAR!!!


----------



## DancesWithDinosaurs (May 1, 2019)

Maidens Hill Farm said:


> Thx! Those things are expensive from what I saw...but at this point we are pretty invested !


Maybe the light is helpful when your tort is inside during winter? Then again, when our Easter Box is hibernating under the soil, he isn't getting light. Possibly get the rescue to explain their push for 1 as they might have found greater success by implementing the light. *I would use buried protection because it's surprising how fast & far turtle's & torts can tunnel out. A recent example is a tort digging way under to neighbor's yard where their Shepard fell in the hole with a large tort! Best wishes!


----------



## shellcior (May 1, 2019)

I think Tank has spoiled me. I have a camera inside his 4' x 8' shed that has all of his heating elements for the winter. Here near Houston, it gets warm enough during the day for grazing after noon and then he goes through his plastic/rubber "door curtain" to get warm in his shed. I can see if he is in his warm area when the weather gets bad and just check on him in general while at work. During the summer, I take 3 of the 6 doors off of the shed so that the warm air can circulate through the shed. He still goes to his "safe and warm spot" in the shed for shelter and security every evening or when he wants to get out of the sun. In the pic I just took from his camera, you can see even with the doors off, he still likes to use the door curtain. lol. to the right, you can see his 'shallow cement pond' (which has a shade cloth over it) that he can soak in or cool off. To this day, he has never attempted to dig in the yard. I am really lucky he is such a great tort.


----------



## MPappagallo (Jun 15, 2019)

Wow! This is one lucky sully! Kudos to you for all the hard work on that amazing enclosure. I am sure your sully is enjoying the heck out of it!


----------

